# عاجل أسماء المرشحين لمنصب بابا الإسكندرية 118



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2012)

​ ​ *الأنبا إبرام: اختيار السبعة  مرشحين من قائمة الـ 18 سيستغرق شهرا .. والأنبا مرقس: لم نبدأ قيد أقباط  المهجر حتى الآن.. وقيد 700 ناخب فقط *

 *الأحد، 20 مايو 2012 - 19:34*​​




​
*صورة ارشيفية *​
*كتب - نادر شكرى*​
*بدأت اليوم، لجنة الترشيحات  لانتخابات البطريرك إلـ 118 استقبال استكمال الأوراق الغير مكتملة للمرشحين  للكرسى البابوى الذين تم تزكيتهم بعد غلق باب الترشيح أمس السبت لتصبح  القائمة الأولية للمرشحين قبل إعلانها يوم 27 من الشهر الجارى 18 مرشحا بعد  تنازل الأنبا مينا أسقف عام كنائس مصر القديمة، ليصل العدد النهائى  للأساقفة المتقدمين 7 أساقفة و11 راهبا يمثلون 7 أديرة.*​
​
​
*وقال القمص أنجيلوس سكرتير  الأنبا باخوميوس إن لجنة الترشيحات أغلقت الباب أمس ولم تتلقى أى طلبات  جديدة ولن تستقبل أى تزكيات لترشح آخرين بعد الغلق، لكنها سوف تعطى فرصة  للمرشحين إل 18 لاستكمال أوراقهم فى حالة وجود نقص فى أوراق الطلبات حتى  يوم 26 من الشهر الجارى وعلى سبيل المثال الحصول على توقيعات المتقدمين  الذين تم تزكياتهم وهو شرط أساسى لاستكمال الأوراق، على أن يتم إعلان  القائمة الأولية للمرشحين يوم 27 من الشهر الجارى.*​
​
*وأضاف أن اللجنة ستبدأ عملها  فى فحص الأوراق بعد انعقاد المجمع المقدس يوم 30 من هذا الشهر، لاطلاعه على  كافة الأوراق وتحديد المعايير الأساسية التى سيتم على أساسها فرز أوراق  المرشحين واستبعاد 10 مرشحين لاختيار 8 طبقا للائحة 57 لانتخاب البطريرك  لخوضهم الانتخابات لاختيار أعلى 3 مرشحين أصواتا يتم دخولهم على اختيار  القرعة الهيكيلية لتحديد البطريرك إل 118.*​
​
​
*وفى السياق ذاته تنازل الأنبا  مينا أسقف كنائس مصر القديمة عن الترشح واعتذر للجنة الترشيحات عن الدخول  فى السباق ليصبح عدد الأساقفة المرشحين 8 وهم الأنبا يؤانس أسقف الخدمات  وسكرتير البابا شنوده والأنبا رافائيل الأسقف العام لكنائس وسط البلد  والأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب والأنبا بيشوى مطران كفر الشيخ ودمياط وسكرتير  المجمع المقدس والأنبا بفنتيوس اسقف سمالوط والأنبا تاوضروس أسقف عام  البحيرة والأنبا كيرلس اسقف عام ميلانو والأنبا بطرس سكرتير البابا، ويدخل  فى المنافسة من مرشحى الصحراء بالاديرة 10 رهبان ومن الأسماء التى تم  تزكيتها القمص بيشوى افابولا والقمص ساويرس أفا بولا من دير الأنبا بولا  بالبحر الأحمر والراهب انسطاسى الصموئيلى المسئول عن خدمة الملاجئ والأيتام  بالكاتدرائية وهو من دير الأنبا صموئيل المعترف بالمنيا وثلاثة رهبان من  دير السريان بوادى النطرون وهم الراهب باخوميوس السريانى والراهب دانيال  السريانى والراهب ساروفيم السريانى، ومن دير الأنبا بيشوى القمص شنودة أفا  بيشوى، ومن دير مارمينا العجايبى الراهب رؤفائيل أفا مينا، والراهب مكسيموس  الأنطونى من دير الأنبا انطونيوس بالبحر الأحمر واحد رهبان دير البراموس.*​
​
*أوضح المستشار أدوار غالب  سكرتير المجلس الملى وعضو لجنة الترشيحات بأن من بين المرشحين الـ 18 تقدم  بالتزكيات 8 مطارنة وأساقفة، كما تقدم أيضا 10 من الرهبان، وأضاف بأنه يجرى  حاليا إعداد القائمة النهائية التى تحوى أسماء المرشحين وتجهيزها لإعلانها  الأسبوع المقبل.*​
​
*ورجحت مصادر كنسية عن  احتمالية حدوث تنازلات من مرشحين لآخرين بعد إعلان القائمة النهائية لاسيما  بعد دخول الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب الذى يجد تقديرا كبيرا لدى المرشحين،  وأن هذا الأمر سيحسم قبل بدء عملية فحص الطعون عقب اجتماع المجمع المقدس فى  نهاية هذا الشهر.*​
​
​
*من جانبه قال الأنبا إبرام  سكرتير لجنة الترشيحات إن اللجنة ستعلن أسماء القائمة الكاملة لجميع  المرشحين بعد استكمال الأوراق يوم 26 من هذا الشهر فى اليوم التالى وهم 8  أساقفة و10 رهبان، وستبدا اللجنة عملها فى فحص جميع القائمة والطعون  المقدمة ومعايير الاختيار لتحديد أكثر سبعة مرشحين لا توجد إشكالية لديهم  أو طعون ضدهم مشيرا أن عملية الفرز لاختيار السبعة أشخاص سيستغرق شهرا قبل  إعلان القائمة النهائية التى ستنشر بالصحف.*​
​
*من جانب آخر مازالت لجنة قيد  الناخبين تستقبل مظاريف قيد الناخبين من إبراشيات الداخل، حيث وصل عدد  المقيدين حتى الآن 700 ناخب دون أقباط المهجر أو القاهرة أو الإسكندرية  وبعض أبراشيات المحافظات، وقال الأنبا مرقس رئيس لجنة القيد أن الانتهاء من  عملية قيد الناخبين سيكون فى نهاية يونيو المقبل لاستكمال قيد أقباط  المهجر وإعداد الجداول النهائية ونشرها بالصحف لتلقى الطعن عليها لمدة 15  يوما وبعدها يتم إعلان الجداول النهائية بعد تنقيته، لتبدا المرحلة الثانية  بنشر أسماء المرشحين إل 7 لتلقى الطعن عليهم من قبل المقيدين بجداول  الناخبين، وأشار إلى أنه حتى الآن لم يتم حصر أسماء الناخبين إل 72  بالقاهرة وال 24 بالإسكندرية، ولم يتم بدء عملية تسجيل أقباط المهجر رغم  الوصول إلى أقرب الحلول لتقسيم أبراشيات الخارج لضمان مشاركة أقباط المهجر  فيها. *​




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2012)

*الراهب انسطاسى الصموئيلى المسئول عن خدمة الملاجئ


الاسم ده اول مره اقراه يعني مسمعتش عنه ولا اعرفه قبل كده 
بس مش عارف ليه حسيت براحه نفسيه كبيره وانا بقراه 

ربنا يختار لينا الصالح 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2012)

*ربنا هيختار--*


----------



## وفاء وليم (20 مايو 2012)

*الراهب انسطاسى الصمؤئيلى من سوهاج وهو يجوب القطر المصرى كلة ومسئول عن خدمة الذين لا احد يذكرهم *


----------



## عادل عزيز (20 مايو 2012)

الأنبا يؤانس أسقف الخدمات وسكرتير البابا شنوده والأنبا رافائيل الأسقف العام لكنائس وسط البلد والأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب

أتمني من الله أن يعلي كلمته ويختار لنا من يستطيع أن يكمل مسيرة البابا ,
أما أنا فصوتي لأحد الثلاثة المذكورين أعلاه
                                                                                                                    عادل عزيز


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2012)

*الرب يختار لنا راعيا صالحا 
*​


----------



## grges monir (22 مايو 2012)

لندع الامر لمن بيدة الامر


----------



## SALVATION (22 مايو 2012)

ربنا يختار الصالح​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2012)

ربنا هيختارلنا الاصلح


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مايو 2012)

ربنا يختار الصالح


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يختار الصالح*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 مايو 2012)

*الراهب انسطاسى الصموئيلى المسئول عن خدمة الملاجئ

اول مره اسمع عنه لفت انتباهى

ربنا يدبر ويختار راعى لينا فى الظروف المنيله دى
*


----------

